# bad router expirience!!



## Pehla (May 26, 2016)

i have changed several routers in past few months..,not sitisfied with any of them..
i must admit they ware all budget routers..,around 30€ 
my home in not so big,and all of them was placed almoust in the midle of the house.. and all of them had bad wifi signal..,had one of tp-link brand,had one of asus and dont even remember the other two..
the asus that im curently using is ok for two days or so,but after that is star laging and losing conection,then i have to reboot it and im good for two days or so...
but my problem aside..,can you recomend a good brand,or good router to maximum 80€

https://www.alternate.be/html/index.html

 this is the shop im buying it in!! does brand have to do anything with routers or does it mater a lot<??


----------



## Kursah (May 26, 2016)

If you kept any of your old routers, you could use one or two of them as access points to increase the wireless accessibility in your place rather than dumping more money into more consumer-grade crap. 

What are the models you've been running? Have you checked the Asus router's logs to see what the issue is and see if it reports anything on this lag you mention? Do you have a better description of what's going on?

Sometimes throwing money and parts at a problem won't fix things. Maybe we can help you get to the bottom of the issue(s) you're facing.


----------



## silentbogo (May 26, 2016)

Just look for a decent used high-end Wireless-N router. 
I'm settled on RT-N66U after similar problems with 3 different TP-Link routers (TL-WR741N, WR841ND, and even WR940N with modified antennas) and one Asus RT-N14U.
Tried running both native and DD-WRT firmwares on all of them and still had to restart those every day at least once a day. Additional cooling did not help either.

RT-N66U is up and running for almost 6 months now and I never had to reboot it.


----------



## D007 (May 26, 2016)

Linksys..


----------



## Kursah (May 26, 2016)

D007 said:


> Linksys..



Linksys makes a lotta junk too. Gotta tread lightly depending on the budget, at least from my experience. I've replaced a lot of newer Linksys routers due to failures, bricking issues, crappy performance, etc.

I agree with @silentbogo that an Asus N66 would be a good router. I have an AC66R that I use as an AP with excellent results. My old man runs an N66U at home because I bought it for him, improved his network and wireless substantially over the cheap POS Linksys and TPLink devices he had before.

It is tough to recommend home-grade stuff and there are so many crappy devices out there with a price premium...a higher-end Linksys is generally decent, especially once you get rid of their crappy firmware and run DD-WRT.

@Pehla  I'd still request you list what devices you've used, and if you still have any and further information related to the issues you've faced.


----------



## D007 (May 26, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Linksys makes a lotta junk too. Gotta tread lightly depending on the budget, at least from my experience. I've replaced a lot of newer Linksys routers due to failures, bricking issues, crappy performance, etc.
> 
> I agree with @silentbogo that an Asus N66 would be a good router. I have an AC66R that I use as an AP with excellent results. My old man runs an N66U at home because I bought it for him, improved his network and wireless substantially over the cheap POS Linksys and TPLink devices he had before.
> 
> ...




I had two bad ones. (a $300 motorola, and a $200 Belkin)
Problems from wireless to bad routing. Wouldn't allow myself and guests to play the same game sometimes, servers wouldn't show up for both of us, only one of us, etc..
Bought a $130 linksys, AC 1600, problems gone.. My experience..lol


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2016)

Does your hardwired connection work okay?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2016)

What is your current router?

I believe most ASUS routers support DD-WRT.  Flash it with that, and I bet the needing to reboot every few days goes away.


----------



## vectoravtech (May 27, 2016)

The reason for this post is because my friend gave me his old wifi router so I flashed it with DDWRT Kong (Mini first is the rule of thumb for flashing). I'm using an Arris but for wifi I have a Netgear N600 with DDWRT.

I enabled Watchdog so I dont need to worry about the connection. The gaming mode in QOS works well also.
Or a PHP reboot script then installed OTRW2 (Optware) and be able to install Python scripts.
The market is full of substandard crippling firmware.










​I really like this model though:
(RT-AC66U) 802.11ac Dual-Band Wireless-AC1750 Gigabit Router

5th generation 802.11ac chipset:
https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RTAC66U/

5th generation 802.11ac chipset gives you concurrent dual-band 2.4GHz/5GHz for up to super-fast 1.75Gbps
ASUS AiCloud service: Access, stream, share, sync – all on the go with unlimited storage expansion!
Gigabit Ethernet ports for fast and reliable internet performance
AiRadar optimizes wireless coverage with detachable high-powered antennas
Enjoy the ASUSWRT dashboard UI for 3 steps easy setup, signal monitoring, and network application control
Download Master for wireless data storage and access to your router-connected USB storage devices
File sharing, printer sharing, and 3G sharing via two multi-functional built-in USB ports












Posibbly: *Asuswrt-Merlin for a heavily modded Tomato.
http://asuswrt.lostrealm.ca/screenshots
Asuswrt is the name of the firmware developed by Asus for use in all their recent routers. It was originally based on Tomato, and got extensively modified by Asus over the years as they added their own features to it.

Asuswrt-Merlin is an alternative, custom version of that firmware. Developped by Eric Sauvageau, its primary goals are to enhance upon the existing firmware without bringing any radical changes, and to fix some of the known issues and limitations, while maintaining the same level of performance as the original firmware.
*​


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 27, 2016)

Buy a router that's well supported by 3rd party (refurb linksys are cheap) that has a nice broadcom chipset, flash tomato, and profit.

If you need more coverage, then run wires and install more APs.


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 27, 2016)

vectoravtech said:


> You need a wrt54g if you plan on using Tomato.



Is this a joke?

My EA6900 runs well on tomato (shibby).


----------



## vectoravtech (May 27, 2016)

I just downloaded the wrong Tomato version and I deleted that comment.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2016)

i know a LOT of people hate them,. but Netgear Routers have NEVER failed me...the Web UI can be shitty , but all of the ones ive ever owned have been great. i got a WNDR3800 from a buddy fo free ,and it does Very well with the 13 devices in my home.as well as keeping 2 teenage boys away from as much porn as i can


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 27, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i know a LOT of people hate them,. but Netgear Routers have NEVER failed me...the Web UI can be shitty , but all of the ones ive ever owned have been great. i got a WNDR3800 from a buddy fo free ,and it does Very well with the 13 devices in my home.as well as keeping 2 teenage boys away from as much porn as i can



You're wasting your time with the last part.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> You're wasting your time with the last part.



Even better, let them know you are blocking them and tell them they can watch as much porn as they want if they can get passed it.

We will make network admins of them yet.


----------



## Jetster (May 27, 2016)

Its not the brand its the model. When AC came out allot changed with the new technology. Range is a big one. Buy a AC router not outdated stuff. Even if your not using AC it will work much better.

And IMHO DD WRT is outdated as well as Tomato


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> You're wasting your time with the last part.



actually, I monitor the Router traffic, as well as use "parental controls", and Key word blocking, surprisingly, it is effective, but that only stops Sites, not searches and results...like Google image search , nude , hot, midget,horses, and the results are visible, but ive tried out the blocks , and for the most part, they work, but as a fail safe, they KNOW i monitor, and have email backup for ALL router logs, so if they DO view something , they know they might get away with it 1 time, or 20 times, but IF i DO catch them   ..... they will be sorry.

beyond that, they know whats right and wrong, after that, i have no choice, but to leave it up to them.


----------



## Kursah (May 27, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> You're wasting your time with the last part.



Nah, just needs a little motivation and knowledge of filtering, especially DNS filtering to get a leg up on the kiddos. Totally not a waste of time. There's always a way around sure, but for most the motivation stops quickly, especially when terms and standards get confusing for those that don't know any better.

@jboydgolfer Use OpenDNS servers as your Router's DNS and make your DHCP give them out. Blocks porn, and you can sign up for a free home account that will allow you to better control what is filtered. It is very effective at blocking sites that contain malware as well. I've used it for some time now with excellent success and the professional version for companies works great too (in a business environment of course).

http://www.opendns.com/

You don't need to sign up for anything to use their DNS servers, like using Google's, but if you want to keep an eye on what is being viewed or attempted, or allow something through you want or know is legit, then a free home account is necessary. Run an app on your PC to make sure your WAN/Public IP is always filtered. Problem solved! That is unless they are smart enough to manually set DNS servers on their network device on that PC. Make them standard users.  There's more you could do, if you wanted to install a proxy server in-line, but that's getting into IT network admin territory.

Best part with OpenDNS, you make your Router's DHCP server hand it out for DNS, or go to your router and have your router explicitly go to it for your entire network, even portable devices are filtered when on your WiFi. And since smart phones are default to use WiFi for data when connected, they'll be filtered.

You can't block it all (with most home-grade setups), but for most it'll be more than enough to keep trying. If they do, they should consider a network technology education option if they enjoyed finding a way around. 

Back to the topic, I'd still like to know what the OP is currently running and if they have any of the old devices...what do you say @Pehla ???


----------



## ne6togadno (May 27, 2016)

if you dont mind max 300mbit wifi https://www.alternate.be/Netgear/N600-WiFi-Router-WNDR3700/html/product/138255?tk=7&lk=9969


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2016)

@Kursah  you sir, have guessed exactly, in addition to what i posted ....how i "manage" to stem tthe flow of pornographic ,and age restricted content.

An opendns,or similar account is required to set up a group of options on the netgears UI.


Sleeping on the couch tonight, caught this reply @ 4am.....but what did i do?


----------



## RejZoR (May 27, 2016)

Look at this list:
www.victek.is-a-geek.com/downloads.html

And buy a router that is supported. While I like my ASUS RT-AC87U a lot, I hate its stupid QoS. TomatoRAF had amazing QoS and I could achieve stupendously long uptimes with TomatoRAF on WRT54GL and E4200 v1. It just freaking worked and it worked REALLY well. So, If you want to go cheap and good, grab a cheapo WRT54GL and smack TomatoRAF on it. DD-WRT is just meh. Especially QoS.


----------



## OneMoar (May 27, 2016)

inb4 remixedcat in here pushing meraki crapware
ontopic:
use google DNS when possible


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> DD-WRT is just meh.



I didn't like DD-WRT before, I used to love Tomato.  But after using DD-WRT 3.0, I prefer it to Tomato.  The problem is most of the routers on their website link to the 2.4 version of DD-WRT still, so that is what most people still assume is the latest but it is super outdated.

If you look up the RT-AC66U, for example, the download linked from the router database page is to a version from March of 2013!  But if you go to the downloads section you can work your way through to the latest build and get it for the RT-AC66U, and the latest build is really good.


----------



## Kursah (May 27, 2016)

Honestly with Asus routers I prefer Merlin second to none. Its a modified version of the routers AsusWRT and made all the difference on my AC66R.

Google DNS is good...OpenDNS is good as well and even better if you want effecrive and free content filtering.

Another thought to the OP is to repurposed and old PC or build a mini PC, and use pfSesne or even Untangled. I prefer pfSense and 2.3 has been an excellent release. Then use an old wireless router or two (if ya got em) in areas you need wireless the most which might not be where you've been setting up from.the sounds of it. Just food for thought.

I do agree above a router capable of dd-wrt, tomato or Merlin would be a good choice as well. Depends on what you want to invest in. Still hoping you'll reply to my original inquiry for what you have now and maybe still have from before.


----------



## Pehla (May 27, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> if you dont mind max 300mbit wifi https://www.alternate.be/Netgear/N600-WiFi-Router-WNDR3700/html/product/138255?tk=7&lk=9969


i do want to atach network storage on it..,so im think speed is also important?? sry if i sound dumb,but i have never been into networking.. 
i have heard this was good router,and its now on sale..,what is your opinion??
https://www.alternate.be/D-Link/DIR-850L-Router/html/product/1088136?tk=7&lk=9975


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2016)

Pehla said:


> i do want to atach network storage on it..,so im think speed is also important?? sry if i sound dumb,but i have never been into networking..
> i have heard this was good router,and its now on sale..,what is your opinion??
> https://www.alternate.be/D-Link/DIR-850L-Router/html/product/1088136?tk=7&lk=9975



if you mean by USB (which is what ive used) it works "well enough" on 2.0, but id personally prefer 3.0 for large file transfers and backups, iirc my speeds were 4Mb/s on usb 2.0 which as you can imagine are a bit shitty, .


----------



## Pehla (May 27, 2016)

well i would also prefer usb 3.0 but there is no router under 120€ with that option!!
so what i have notices most of you guys say that asus "something"66 is good one!!
im going to try to find that one on sale or something!!if i find used one would be great also..


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 27, 2016)

With the ASUS, RT-AC66*U* or RT-AC66*R* or RT-AC66*W*(hite), these are all the same router.
It is a good router, but ASUS has recently changed the support site.  When you are prompted to select the OS, go to OTHER at the bottom for Firmware.

http://www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC66U/HelpDesk_Download/

*This is a better solution to the Firmware*:  http://asuswrt.lostrealm.ca/


----------



## ne6togadno (May 27, 2016)

dont expect much performance from storage hooked to usb2 on rooter
i'd rather get router will good internal speeds and attach to it single drive nas
i cant say anything about dir 850. i've recommended wndr3700 cause i own one and i had 0 problems with it. for 5 years i had to intentionally restart it no more then 10 times. i've picked it up because of its review on www.smallnetbuilder.com
@remixedcat makes test and reviews on routers for her blog. she might be able to give you better advice about dir 850.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> dont expect much performance from storage hooked to usb2 on rooter
> i'd rather get router will good internal speeds and attach to it single drive nas
> i cant say anything about dir 850. i've recommended wndr3700 cause i own one and i had 0 problems with it. for 5 years i had to intentionally restart it no more then 10 times. i've picked it up because of its review on www.smallnetbuilder.com
> @remixedcat makes test and reviews on routers for her blog. she might be able to give you better advice abut dir 850.



Incoming meraki push.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 27, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Incoming meraki push.



cant fit it in 100euro limit


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> cant fit it in 100euro limit



Thank god I hate meraki


----------



## Kursah (May 27, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> With the ASUS, RT-AC66*U* or RT-AC66*R* or RT-AC66*W*(hite), these are all the same router.
> It is a good router, but ASUS has recently changed the support site.  When you are prompted to select the OS, go to OTHER at the bottom for Firmware.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC66U/HelpDesk_Download/
> ...



+1

I only use mine as an AP anymore but it's a good home grade router. Merlin is excellent and very stable and adds the right amount of options and capability to the AsusWRT firmware.


----------



## remixedcat (May 28, 2016)

sorry to dissapoint you but no meraki push for under 100


----------



## Pehla (May 28, 2016)

NOOB ALERT!!  
what the hell is meraki push??


----------



## ne6togadno (May 28, 2016)

Pehla said:


> NOOB ALERT!!
> what the hell is meraki push??



https://meraki.cisco.com/products/wireless


----------

